# Camping the Florida Keys...



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm thinking about a trip down to the Florida Keys to do some camping, site seeing, and SCUBA diving. sunny I have been to Key West before, but I hopped off a cruise ship for the day. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Encore SuperPark and Marina Sunshine Key 
38801 Overseas Hwy
Big Pine Key, Florida 33043
(800) 852-0348
http://www.rvonthego.com/lodging_profile.asp

Pete, these guys have a on site dive shop or one very close to the park. I had reservations to go there last year but had to cancel. When do you plan on going? Kathy and I have been wanting to go for the last 2 years but just haven't made it there yet. Sure would like to go, *I need a vacation about right now*.







List of accommodations below...

*Business Services* 
Fax/Copying Service
Dining / Entertainment 
Dancing
Dining/Banquet Facilities
Restaurant
Health / Workout 
Volleyball
Basketball Court
Tennis Courts
*Off-Site Activities * 
Scuba Diving
Fishing
Guided Tours
MUSEUMS/HISTORICAL
Sport Fishing
Watercraft Rentals
Sightseeing Tours
Boat Rentals
Boating
*On-Site Services * 
Boat Rentals
Guided Tours
Kennel Facilities
Laundry Facilities
*On-Site Businesses* 
Boat Rentals
Boating
Kennel Facilities
Watercraft Rentals
*On-Site Features * 
Video Game Center
Marina
Phone Jack For Fax And Pc
Volleyball
*Campground Features *
Boat Ramp
Boat Rentals
Boating
Clubhouse
Dump Station
Fishing Pier
General Store
Heated Pool - 24 hours
Horse Shoe Pits
Mail Center
Modem Hook-up
Outdoor Ampitheatre
Pets Welcome
Phone Hook up available
Ping Pong Tables
Pool-Side CafÃ©
Restrooms/Showers
Sand Volleyball Court
Services Station
Shuffleboard Courts
Tennis Courts
Banquet/Meeting Facilities
Barbeque Facilities
Dining/Banquet Facilities
Restaurant
Kennel Facilities
Basketball Court
*Resort Activities *
Activities Director
Bingo/Card Playing
Church Service
Co-ed Water Aerobics
Creative arts and crafts classes and projects
Men/Women Exercise Classes
Planned Activities
Weekly Dances
Weekly Potlucks
Dancing
Guided Tours
*Scuba Diving*








Sightseeing Tours
Volleyball
*Campground Guest Services* 
ATM Machine
Coin-op Laundry
Iron/Ironing Boards upon request
L.P. Gas Sales
Phone Jack For Fax And Pc
Photocopy Service
Propane
RV Storage
RV Supplies
Laundry Facilities


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Vern.
I don't know when I'll make it to the Keys. I am planning a Yellowstone Trip for next June. I probably won't make any other long journeys for the year. Maybe Summer 2005. I'll need some serious time off from work for that trip! Ever since I got the new Outback, my vacation days are non-existant! I am having to burn up 10 days in December to take the family to the Caribbean.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*The Caribbean. I'm jealous!!!*







We were there in 1999 diving in Cozumel and loved every minute of it







.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I got hooked after our first Royal Caribbean cruise. Now we go every 2 years or so. Nothing like the "island life." Maybe that's why I am such a Jimmy Buffett fan.

Life is too short to sit home. If I can't get away in my Outback...I'm going "down island!"

NDJollyMon


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Spent 16 days last April going from John Penakamp State Park to Long Key State Park and Bahai Honda State Park and At Boyds Campground at Key West. Nice Trip State Parks are great Boyds ok to drop anchor but close and expensive. Got some pictures if you would like just drop me a e-mail and I get them to you. Make reservation early for state park we are going back This Aprila and I got some of the last sites in the State parks 11 months in advance.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

jgheesling,
Welcome to Outbackers!

If you'd like to share, drop the pics into the members' gallery (it may be out-of-service right now for an upgrade by Vern). I'd like to see the other corner of the country.

Brian


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Post them there puppies







the new gallery is up and ready to go...









Vern


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

VERN - The FORUM FLASH!!!










That was QUICK!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hope those places didn't get demolished by all the hurricanes!


----------

